
Redesigning Shakespeare - fluxic
https://blog.crew.co/manuja-waldia-interview/
======
415Kathleem
Love this. It's awesome to see something that's been around for hundreds of
years and been so many people's gateway drug into the arts get a much needed
facelift.

